# Chagrin River- unbelievable



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

16ft boa roaming the Chagrin, found frozen yesterday. 

https://www.google.com/amp/fox8.com...nd-16-foot-snake-in-frozen-chagrin-river/amp/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hope there aren't too many more of those "pets" in Ohio. Maybe that is responsible for the deer herd decline. I'm sure it took take down a fawn or two....


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

damn that's a monster WOW


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Hope there aren't too many more of those "pets" in Ohio. Maybe that is responsible for the deer herd decline. I'm sure it took take down a fawn or two....


I rather doubt it. I can't see them surviving the winter


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

How reckless and dangerous. Who's to say that pet wasn't dumped in the spring and roamed around the Chag all summer long. Thank goodness no small child encountered this snake.


----------



## Bassdude (Feb 2, 2006)

Crazy. Does anyone know where on the Chagrin this was?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Fuzzygrub said:


> How reckless and dangerous. Who's to say that pet wasn't dumped in the spring and roamed around the Chag all summer long. Thank goodness no small child encountered this snake.


Or adults!


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I can gather a pretty good guess from the background and parts of the video shown by the news. It's a pretty popular location.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Bassdude said:


> Crazy. Does anyone know where on the Chagrin this was?


It looks like this was VERY low on the Chag, lord knows where he drifted from.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Fuzzygrub said:


> It looks like this was VERY low on the Chag, lord knows where he drifted from.


I agree it is low on the river, but my guess is somebody around there dropped off their pet. Just a guess but I think the demographics of that area lend themselves to owning boas than those that live further upstream.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Probably ran off when careless owner disobeyed the "Leased Pets Only" regulation..........!


----------

